# Corner Orientation Algorithms



## Fallen Apart (Sep 5, 2010)

I've already learned how to cope with every situation in permuting corners and now I feel that orienting corners using (R'D'RD)x2 and (D'R'DR)x2 is very slow.
I found not bad algorythms on this site, but I am wondering if you have simpler and faster algorythms on each situation. Also I would by grateful if you gave me algorythms for some extra cases. For example, 3 corners twisted clockwise (2 on top layer and 1 on bottom layer)
That is what I've done already:
document file

Sorry for bad english.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 5, 2010)

[wiki]OLL[/wiki]


----------



## Fallen Apart (Sep 5, 2010)

yea..
By the way I'm considering now connecting normal OLL with U PLL. Honestly it is very fast.


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 5, 2010)

Fallen Apart said:


> (R'D'RD)x2 and (D'R'DR)x2 is very slow.
> .



do it like z' (U'R'UR)x2 (R'U'RU)x2 shouldn't be too slow.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 5, 2010)

Fallen Apart said:


> I feel that orienting corners using (R'D'RD)x2 and (D'R'DR)x2 is very slow.



Yeah, at least try an <R,U> version of that method.



Fallen Apart said:


> 3 corners twisted clockwise (2 on top layer and 1 on bottom layer)



Same as three on top, but apply it to a side instead.


----------



## Fallen Apart (Sep 5, 2010)

> do it like z' (U'R'UR)x2 (R'U'RU)x2 shouldn't be too slow.



It won't work. For example for 4 twisted corners I have 16 moves algorythm. using your way I would have to do 32 moves.



StefanPochmann said:


> Fallen Apart said:
> 
> 
> > I feel that orienting corners using (R'D'RD)x2 and (D'R'DR)x2 is very slow.
> ...



I've already know that I can orient two corners using F-site, but your idea is great!
Using single set up I can create a SUNE on a side layear. THX


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 5, 2010)

Uh, the z moves would make it so much more finger-tricky. It's a lot faster to do the z' turn and the orientation than to leave it and do the UD version.


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 5, 2010)

Fallen Apart said:


> > do it like z' (U'R'UR)x2 (R'U'RU)x2 shouldn't be too slow.
> 
> 
> It won't work. For example for 4 twisted corners I have 16 moves algorythm. using your way I would have to do 32 moves.



my old 4 twisted corner-solutions (I don't preorient anymore):

R' U' (R' F R F') (R U' R' U) (R' F R F') (R U' R' U) U R
RU-R'URU'R'UR-U2R' -> (R2 U' R' U') (R U R U) (R U' R) (OLL + U-perm)

maybe helpful?

2-corner-cases:
(R U2 R' U' R U’ R') (L’ U2 L U L' U L)
(L' U' L U' L' U2L) (RUR' UR U2 R')
R U' L' U (R' U') (R U R' U') (L U) (R U' R' U) 

5-corner-cases
[(R U2 R' U2) (R U R' U')]x2
[(R U' R' U2) (R U2 R' U)]x2


----------



## TMOY (Sep 6, 2010)

For 6 corners (3 CW, 3 CCW), you can use (L U L U L' U L' U)^3 and its variants.


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 6, 2010)

[wiki]Corner orientation[/wiki]

Add up algs guys =)


----------



## Stefan (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh and I just realized the title is misleading. This has nothing to do with 3-cycles.


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 6, 2010)

don't you remember those dark ages of mankind, when 3OP was called "3-cycle"?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 6, 2010)

Sure. But that doesn't change the fact that he's actually only asking about pure orientation, which can be used with other methods as well, and there's absolutely no reason for mentioning 3-cycles.


----------



## Innocence (Sep 6, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Oh and I just realized the title is misleading. This has nothing to do with 3-cycles.



ORLY?

Oh...yeah.


----------



## Fallen Apart (Sep 7, 2010)

Forgive me that tremendous mistake. By the way I found very useful Kenneth's site.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 7, 2010)

Wasn't a complaint, just wanted to point it out in case people don't realize it's independent.


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 7, 2010)

Fallen Apart said:


> Forgive me that tremendous mistake. By the way I found very useful Kenneth's site.



It is not my site, well, I made most of the work on that page but it is in the wiki, that is a part of this site, Speedsolving.com


----------



## Fallen Apart (Sep 7, 2010)

I know, but it was only shortcut saying "Kenneth's site".


----------



## macky (Sep 13, 2010)

Some stuff here: http://cubefreak.net/bld/misc.html#2stepCO


----------



## lavi (Sep 21, 2010)

i do it on 2X2 and it sometimes work and sometimes not
does in 2x2 or 3x3 corner you should do sometimes parity?
if yes what is the parity?


----------

